# ECU?



## AK71SS (12 mo ago)

Is this what is referred to as an ECU? One on each side of engine compartment. If not an ECU what are they?


----------



## M_Bimmer (Dec 14, 2019)

Yes, what you have circled is the right side DME for cylinders 1-4. The DME for cylinders 5 - 8 are on your left side in the same location (also visible in your photo)....BMW calls the engine control units, DME's....which you are referring to as the Electronic Control Unit (ECU). Mercedes calls them ECMs. So DME = ECM = ECU contextually.

The DME can be removed as follows....









Unlock all plugs (1) from control unit and detach.
Unclip wiring harnesses from cable clips. 










Release clamps (1), detach coolant hoses. from the control unit and close.
Release the coolant hose from clamp (2).
Unscrew nuts (3).
Remove control unit.
Note:
Catch and dispose of escaping coolant.


----------



## AK71SS (12 mo ago)

M_Bimmer said:


> Yes, what you have circled is the right side DME for cylinders 1-4. The DME for cylinders 5 - 8 are on your left side in the same location (also visible in your photo)....BMW calls the engine control units, DME's....which you are referring to as the Electronic Control Unit (ECU). Mercedes calls them ECMs. So DME = ECM = ECU contextually.


Thank you for the correction and the information!


----------

